# METHODICALLY DESIGNED BROADBAND MICROSTRIP ANTENNAS PhD Thesis



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (15 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
رسالة الدكتوراة المرفقة الروابط اليها و الى عرضها التقديمي حول تصميم الهوائيات الشريحية الميكروموجية بطرق رخيصة الثمن و بسيطة تسهل على أي طالب اتصالات باذن الله تنفيذها في كليته و مرفق ارشادات عملية حول التصنيع و القياس. نسأل الله سبحانه و تعالى أن ينفعكم بها: الروابط كما يلي:
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506326
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506327
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506328
ملحوظة هامة :اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Tito50 (20 يونيو 2011)

بااااااااااااااارك الله فيك حبيبى فى الله ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاااااااااه
ونسال الله ان ينفعك بعلمك ويعلمك ما ينفعك

والله انا بقالى فترة بدور على معلومات عن هذا الموضوع و مكنتش لاقى حااااجة تفيدنى 

الى ان وفقنى الله الى هذا الموضوع المميز باااارك الله فيك

جزااااك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud awd (20 يونيو 2011)

يريت حضرتك توضحلي الطلب ده لتعبت من السيرش في الانترنت
كان في سؤال نفسي اساله لحضرتك في الانتينا
الوقتي انا لما اشتغل في الويرلس شبكات بختار انتينا بتشتغل علي البند المسموح واللي هوا التردد 2.5 جيجا هيرتز تمام وهستخدم مونوبوول انتينا معلش العربي تمام ومثبت البوور بتاعي من اليو اس بي كمبيوتر يعني 500 ميلي وات فبختار طول الانتينا عن طريق حساب الطول الموجي ونص الطول الموجي هوا طول الانتينا طيب كويس ازاي بقي بثبوت التردد والبوور اغير طول الانتينا يتغير رانج الانتينا تغطي مسافة اكبر وده اللي حصل في اليو اس بي الفا اللي منتشرة في السوق مثبتة التردد والبوور ومتغيرة في الطول والجين فبيزيد المسافة 8db ,15 db مش فاهم بقي ازاي يريت تساعدني


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (21 يونيو 2011)

mahmoud awd قال:


> يريت حضرتك توضحلي الطلب ده لتعبت من السيرش في الانترنت
> كان في سؤال نفسي اساله لحضرتك في الانتينا
> الوقتي انا لما اشتغل في الويرلس شبكات بختار انتينا بتشتغل علي البند المسموح واللي هوا التردد 2.5 جيجا هيرتز تمام وهستخدم مونوبوول انتينا معلش العربي تمام ومثبت البوور بتاعي من اليو اس بي كمبيوتر يعني 500 ميلي وات فبختار طول الانتينا عن طريق حساب الطول الموجي ونص الطول الموجي هوا طول الانتينا طيب كويس ازاي بقي بثبوت التردد والبوور اغير طول الانتينا يتغير رانج الانتينا تغطي مسافة اكبر وده اللي حصل في اليو اس بي الفا اللي منتشرة في السوق مثبتة التردد والبوور ومتغيرة في الطول والجين فبيزيد المسافة 8db ,15 db مش فاهم بقي ازاي يريت تساعدني



الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
فهمت السؤال على أنه:
كيف بتغيير طول الهوائي يتغير المدى( كمسافة) التى يحسن الارسال و الاستقبال فيها بالرغم من أن الpower ثابت و أننا نعمل عند حيز ترددي محدد

ان كان فهمي هذا صحيح ان شاء الله الاجابة تكون كاﻵتي:
تغيير طول الهوائي حتما يغير من هندسته و بالتالي من مدى موائمته للحيز الترددي الذي يعمل فيه . 
موائمة الهوائي نقصد بها:موافقة مقاومته antenna impedance لair intrinsic impedance من جهة و موافقتها (و هذا الاكثر شيوعا كتعريف) لمقاومة الحمل الذي يستقبل أو المصدر الراسل (و تكون عادة 50 أوم) من جهة اخرى: طبعا المقاومة للهوائي تعتمد على التردد و بالتالي بتغير التردد تتغير درجة موافقة مقاومة الهوائي للحمل (أو للهواء) فما يعنينا يكون درجة الموافقة في خلال الحيز الترددي الذي يعمل فيه الهوائي- فكلما اختلفت المقاومتين (الهوائي و الحمل مثلا) كلما كان معامل الانعكاس أكبر و بالتالي كانت كفاءة الهوائي أقل.
بالتالي فان تغيير طول الهوائي يغير من خواصه التي منها معامل الانعكاس و كفاءته خلال المدى الترددي الذي نعمل فيه. فطبيعي لما الكفاءة تتغير لو تغيرت بالزيادة يبقى نفس الpower يمكن ارسالها لمدى أبعد لان الفاقد سيكون أقل أما لو تغيرت الكفاءة فنقصت فالزيادة في الفقد تجعلني لا أستطيع الارسال أو الاستقبال الا من مدى (مسافة) أقل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mkk_msc (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*الروابط لاتعمل*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد.
ولكن الروابط لا تعمل حاولت اكثر من مرة ولكن تظهر لي
صفحة انترنيت ومكتوب في اسفلها
this download not avalibable
اني محتاج جدا الى هكذا مواضيع لأني حاليا ادرس ماجستير اتصالات في مرحلة البحث واحتاج هكذا مواضيع
جزيل الشكر


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحديث للروابط*



mkk_msc قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد.
> ولكن الروابط لا تعمل حاولت اكثر من مرة ولكن تظهر لي
> صفحة انترنيت ومكتوب في اسفلها
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين 
جزاكم الله خير جزاء على لفت نظرنا لهذه المشكلة: واضح ان الشركة التي كانت تملك موقع الرفع المجاني تم بيعها

اليك الرابط الجديد المحتوي على الملفات ذاتها
يا ريت لما تنزل الملفات على خير تطمئنا
*for_Allah_PhD_microstrip.7z* (79.33 MB)http://www.multiupload.com/GPFBFC884J​


----------



## mkk123 (30 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز واسأل الله ان يكون هذا الجهد في صحائف اعمالك .
اولا : الروابط السابقة لا تعمل وايضا الرابط الحالي ايضا لا يعمل وتظهر هذه العبارة عند التحميل 
This file does not exist, the access to the following file is limited or it has been removed due to infringement of copyright. .

ثانيا : انا طالب ماجستير في مرحلة البحث موضوعي على (Circular Microstrip Antenna) فأتمنى اذا كان لديك اي مصادر حديثة او بحوث تفصيلية عن هذا الموضوع اكون شاكر جدا .
شاكر تعاونك وارجو ان تعيد تحميل هذه الملفات على لنك آخر كي يتسنى لنا الاسفادة منها


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (30 يوليو 2012)

*اخر تحديث للروابط*



mkk123 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز واسأل الله ان يكون هذا الجهد في صحائف اعمالك .
> اولا : الروابط السابقة لا تعمل وايضا الرابط الحالي ايضا لا يعمل وتظهر هذه العبارة عند التحميل
> This file does not exist, the access to the following file is limited or it has been removed due to infringement of copyright. .
> 
> ...



File Uploaded: for_Allah_PhD_microstrip.7z 
*[url]http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201207/1343665295for_Allah_PhD_microstrip.7z*[/URL]


----------

